# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Pamje nga Kumanova

## Kumanovare Usa

*PAMJE NGA KUMANOVA* (_klikoni te linku i meposhtem per te pa fotografite._)

*http://galeria.albasoul.com/kumanova*

----------


## km92

Kumanova....

----------


## km92

...........

----------


## km92

............

----------


## Renea

nga qendra, objekte te vejtra dhe moderne

----------


## ZaVraKja

*Ne Mbremje*

----------


## ZaVraKja

*Ne Qender...*

----------


## km92

Ja edhe disa tjera.

----------


## km92

...........

----------


## Renea

Tifozet shqiptar , duke perkrah ekipin e futbollit Bashkimi , ne ligen me te lart.

----------


## Renea

Gjelberimi ne shesh.

----------


## Renea

Foto te dates 22.04.2008

----------


## Renea



----------


## ChAoS_DrAgOn

shum te bukura fotot  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Te bukura urime*

----------


## BvizioN

Pershendetje

E shikoj te nevojshme te bej nje nderhyrje te vogel ne kete teme per tu kujtuar se kjo pjese e forumit eshte rezervuar vetem per fotografi dhe komente mbi fotografite nga pikpamja juaj si adhurues i fotografise ( nese jeni ). Nismetari i temes gjithmone mund te jape ca informacione shtese mbi vendet e fotografuara (ne fillim te temes). Por shifrat, faktet, satistikat nga wikipedia, e plot gjera te tilla te kesaj natyre, jam i sigurte qe keni ne dispozicion nenforume te tjera ku mund ti diskutoni. Shkrimet qe nuk jane kritike apo koment direkt mbi fotografine/ fotografite do fshihen. 

Le ta perdorim kete pjese te forumit per fotografi ju lutem.


Faleminderit.

----------


## km92

Ja edhe disa foto nga stadiumi i fc Bashkimit dhe tifozeve, ne Kumanove.

----------


## Renea



----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Bukur qenka do bej nai xhiro andej*

----------


## Renea



----------

